# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Bob's been busy again :-(

## curious aardvark

Bob-the-bloody-pia-web-builder has obviously got bored again. 
Search has vanished. 

I did find a sub-microscopic word just above the thread list - but all that does is search (badly) 3dprint.com - NOT 3d printboard.com. 

We can take it as read that I screamed and have banged my head on a wall :-)

Oh and there's a sort of stylised magnifying glass that does absolutely nothing when clicked. I mean it doesn#t say it's a search button - that would be too obvious. 
Given that average 3dprintboard user almost always mistakes the clearly labelled CHAT window as a search box - subtle won't cut it - particularly if it doesn't work anyway. 

Can't you give this person a lollipop and send them to play on the swings or something ? 

If by some bizarre quirk they're uk based, I'll happily pop round and explain the facts of life to them :-) 
I promise to leave the big axe at home ;-) But I have always wanted an excuse to get a portable emp device.....

----------


## Roxy

Not only is the 'Search' box still messed up...    When I tried to enter this comment, I had to leave the site and come back to be able to enter text into the 'Quick Reply' box.
It isn't hard to figure out this kind of web page behavior is going to annoy users.
Can we just go back to the way the web page was before?

----------


## curious aardvark

unfortunately we're stuck with it.
Some one obviously thinks it'll make them more money. 

I reckon if i got 10p for every spam post i killed, I could earn a decent living. 
But making things monochrome and weird are prioritised over deterring spammers.

----------

